# FINANCING AVAILABLE AT LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Nov 5 2008, 09:15 PM~12075916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good idea. i did it with my bike shop. worked some but the people that could get aproved could just pay cash


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Who is the bank doing the financing and what kind of rates do you offer?


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 5 2008, 10:46 PM~12077308
> *Who is the bank doing the financing and what kind of rates do you offer?
> *




NO INTEREST IF PAID WITH IN PROMOTIANAL PERIOD, LOAN AMOUNT DETERMINE WHAT PLAN YOU QUALIFY FOR. MININUM MONTHLY PAYMENTS ARE REQUIRED.

90 DAYS
6 MONTHS
12 MONTHS

ON APPROVED CREDIT.


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

but what bank is the financing through


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Nov 6 2008, 03:12 PM~12081188
> *but what bank is the financing through
> *


Good QUESTION


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Nov 6 2008, 04:12 PM~12081188
> *but what bank is the financing through
> *


 :dunno: Yeah.....what he said....x2


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Its probably Ge Money Bank or Sony Financial. Those are the two major companies that will provide credit for customers buying wheels and after market car goodies!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Nov 6 2008, 01:12 PM~12081188
> *but what bank is the financing through
> *



GE MONEY


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey lowlife I saw your stuff on the "Scarface" impala at SEMA a few days ago. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Good Idea. 

Rent a Lift :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

The fam doin it big!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

my credit sucks, bad decisions when I was younger.....but I got guaranteed money on a debit card,how about financing that way and I do visa cash advances up front,lmk by pm?!?!?!? I could pay it off 6 months or even 90 days, just want a 2 pumps comp kit. 

Thanks low life Hydros


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

I smell a lot of repos!!  





J/K


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Nov 22 2008, 07:01 PM~12232000
> *I smell a lot of repos!!
> J/K
> *


If you cant afford you switches up front you dont deserve a lowrider.

GE MONEY OH NO! We used them when we used to deliver powersports down south.
dont miss a payment, default is usually 25-30%. And you better pay that shit off before the promo ends or you will be sorry. I sold a kid a GSXR-1000 and the bill of sale said 13k, well after financing he was payin 20K. Just sayin read the fine print and ask alot of questions. And yes there will be a lot of repos.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

i agree with you a 100%, thats the hole point of paying it off before the promo ends. they only make money when you dont pay your loan in the given time. but if you do pay it off before than, then your using the promo exactly how your suppose too.

its no different from any other promo loans that other companys use like levits, good guys, and furniture stores. it realy about reading the application and knowing what your committing too.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

..


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Dec 12 2008, 08:32 PM~12416581
> *TTT
> *


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

TTT for rick and the boyz....


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

lol next thing should be lay away. :biggrin: my credit is shot.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

LAYAWAY :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

of course theres layaway!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

TAX SEASON SPECIALS 

2 LL CHROME PUMPS, CHROME CYLINDERS, FRONT BACK SIDE TO SIDE CORNER CORNER SET UP INSTALLED WITH 8 BATTERYS AND A PARTIAL RAP. $2500.00

CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE FOR $2500.00 ( UPPER & LOWER ARMS, SPINDLES, CALIPERS, DUST COVERS, ROTORS, TIE RODS 3, DIFFERENTIAL, UPPER AND LOWER TRAILING ARMS, SHOCKS, COILS) DROP OFF YOUR CAR AND PICK UP IN THREE WEEKS.


ORDER ANY KIT ONLINE AND GET A "ADEX REGULAR DUTY" FOR $300.00 ( retail $400.00)


----------



## 1lowcut (Apr 11, 2006)

How much for just the setup with the batteries?? I can pick it up.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowcut_@Jan 14 2009, 01:26 PM~12702927
> *How much for just the setup with the batteries?? I can pick it up.
> *



how many batterys? 2 pump set up?


----------



## 1lowcut (Apr 11, 2006)

Two pumps and 8 batts like you listed. may want three tho, not sure yet.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowcut_@Jan 14 2009, 04:28 PM~12704608
> *Two pumps and 8 batts like you listed. may want three tho, not sure yet.
> *



PM SENT


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

TTT 4 RICK ROCK......... I will call you this week for some parts we are going to juice tommys blazer 2 pumps 8 batterys...


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jan 5 2009, 11:50 AM~12610567
> *of course theres layaway!
> *


SERIOUS??? :0


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Jan 14 2009, 10:03 PM~12708661
> *SERIOUS??? :0
> *


yes sir, 10% down and 10% every month till your paid off.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jan 14 2009, 11:05 PM~12708696
> *yes sir, 10% down and 10% every month till your paid off.
> *


good to know! i will be needin a few things soon. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Jan 14 2009, 10:15 PM~12708853
> *good to know! i will be needin a few things soon. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

buy any kit off the website and get a ADEX (regular duty) for $300.00

dont forget free shipping to the continental US!


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

dang 2500 for a to my ride dang if we had those prices here in texas i would have already lifted 3 of my rides already.lol!!!!


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin: LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS #1


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

PHOENIX AZ, LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CAR SHOW MARCH 1ST 2009

APPLY AT OUR BOOTH AND GET A FREE SHIRT!

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## leo84cutlass (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Oct 22 2009, 01:32 PM~15435153
> *TTT
> *


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Apply on black friday and get a free shirt. :biggrin:


----------



## BOOKDEVILLEN (Feb 27, 2009)

heard a lot of good talk are you guys still doing financing and if so how to go about it


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

BOOKDEVILLEN said:


> heard a lot of good talk are you guys still doing financing and if so how to go about it


NO SORRY, THAT ENDED COUPLE YEARS BACK.


----------

